# McIntosh MCC301M



## deza (Feb 18, 2009)

McIntosh MCC301M Car Amplifier | eBay

Great amp for a great price!


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

I second that!

Everytime I buy used gear I try to figure in the cost of repair. 
For mc amps the average repair bill from George Merey is 400, if you include shipping and insurance (depending on what goes wrong)

You would still have a great amp at a reasonable price even if something were to fail. But I am overly cautious.


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

I love my MCC302, wish it had meters like this one.


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

Great amp no doubt. Those things will take years of abuse. I just don't understand though how someone with that quality of an amp lets it get in that shape. Puzzles me Owner probably stacked golf clubs on it.


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

To be fair Mc's will run for many years. But they are NOT designed for SPL by any means. I wouldn't run them past what they are rated for... or it could be a 300$ repair bill + shipping.


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

WestCo said:


> To be fair Mc's will run for many years. But they are NOT designed for SPL by any means. I wouldn't run them past what they are rated for... or it could be a 300$ repair bill + shipping.



Why would you think that? The McIntosh amps main target is not the spl crowd but it is absolutely capable of performing in that role if someone chooses to use it for that. If your talking load capability, I've ran a 1ohm load on the 443 for 17yrs. They are not very efficient but man they can put down some power, 870 watts to be exact and run at high volumes for long periods and I'm betting do it longer and run cooler than a comparable class A/B "SPL" amp. Not too many amps are as large for as little of power plus have dual variable speed fans that can actually move some air.


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

The mcc301m is capable of running at 2 ohm loads... 
I would not try running it at 1 ohm, thats just me. I am very cautious.

My MCC302 got kinda warm pushing 600w @ 4... all my Mac are purchased used, maybe it needs an inspection? I only run it at 80x2 @ 4 now for my doors. It got warm enough that I wouldn't want to leave my hand on it for more than 10 seconds or so... 

I was warned by George Meyer when I had my MCC406m (4 ohm stable amp) repaired to be very careful with the new series of Mac amps. The owner lied to me about that amp when I originally purchased it, it came to me with some problems (resistors were melted)  

I am glad that you had success with that 443. I will have to be on the look out for one.


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

WestCo said:


> The mcc301m is capable of running at 2 ohm loads...
> I would not try running it at 1 ohm, thats just me. I am very cautious.
> 
> My MCC302 got kinda warm pushing 600w @ 4... all my Mac are purchased used, maybe it needs an inspection? I only run it at 80x2 @ 4 now for my doors. It got warm enough that I wouldn't want to leave my hand on it for more than 10 seconds or so...
> ...


I have temp gauges on both my 427 running 2ohm and 443 at 1 ohm. I think the most ive ever seen is 119F. Although this feels pretty warm to touch, I don't think it's hot in the realm of A/B amps putting out this kind of power. My fosgates, kicker, and Alpines amps would get scarry hot at 2ohm loads, too hot to touch period, but then again they didn't have internal cooling. I called McIntosh intially before I ran the 443 1 ohm. I think my owners manual says 1ohm stable but no power rating. McIntosh said it was totally fine at 1 ohm, so I ordered two SVC 2 ohm subs wired in parallel. I've never looked back and never a single problem. It's just pulls loads of power. I have a 1000 watt class D in another car that I can't even make it feel warm to touch. I always thought the 301 was a direct replacement but they may be rated a little different. Mine is only rated at 500 watts at 2ohms where the 301 is 600watts. 

Here's a quote from the 301's manual "Power Output 300 watts into 4 ohm loads and 600 watts into 2 ohm loads is the minimum sine wave continuous average power output. Maximum Total Harmonic Distortion at any power level from 250 milliwatts to rated power output is: 0.005% for a 2 or 4 ohm load." 

Is there a car audio amplifier in the world as clean?

It doubles output but still maintaines original specs. Reason is the amplifiers are cleaner than the equipment they use to measure distortion .005% is as sensitive as it can read. Double the power output and it still meets specs. That's just crazy. :laugh::laugh: Original 4 ohm specs are probably more like .0005% *MAXIMUM* THD, not at just at "rated" power like every other amp. Generally the amp is cleanest right before the clipping spike, this is gnerally where they are rated.


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

RNBRAD said:


> I have temp gauges on both my 427 running 2ohm and 443 at 1 ohm. I think the most ive ever seen is 119F. Although this feels pretty warm to touch, I don't think it's hot in the realm of A/B amps putting out this kind of power. My fosgates, kicker, and Alpines amps would get scarry hot at 2ohm loads, too hot to touch period, but then again they didn't have internal cooling. I called McIntosh intially before I ran the 443 1 ohm. I think my owners manual says 1ohm stable but no power rating. McIntosh said it was totally fine at 1 ohm, so I ordered two SVC 2 ohm subs wired in parallel. I've never looked back and never a single problem. It's just pulls loads of power. I have a 1000 watt class D in another car that I can't even make it feel warm to touch. I always thought the 301 was a direct replacement but they may be rated a little different. Mine is only rated at 500 watts at 2ohms where the 301 is 600watts.
> 
> Here's a quote from the 301's manual "Power Output 300 watts into 4 ohm loads and 600 watts into 2 ohm loads is the minimum sine wave continuous average power output. Maximum Total Harmonic Distortion at any power level from 250 milliwatts to rated power output is: 0.005% for a 2 or 4 ohm load."
> 
> ...


That's some knowledge for me... I will have to call them about the mcc302... since it's 2 ohm stable. Fantastic info 

Maybe I was paranoid after the MCC406m repair bill ya know. It's good to see that they are work hourses. The guy who had that 406 before me must have done a real number on it


----------

